# Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung



## resa51 (21. Juni 2010)

Liebe Forianer,

für die Gartenbewässerung nutze ich Regenwasser, das in einer unterirdischen 4000 l Zisterne gesammelt wird. Bisher benutzen wir eine Gartenpumpe, die mit einem Saugschlauch mit Rückschlagventil mit der Zisterne verbunden ist.
Seit einiger Zeit zieht die Saugleitung Luft, so dass vor dem Einschalten der Pumpe immer erst die Pumpe und die Saugleitung mit Wasser befüllt werden muß. Durch das Luft ziehen nimmt die Förderleistung schnell ab und wir müssen wieder neu füllen. -das nervt-.
Um das Problem dauerhaft zu lösen möchten wir eine Pumpe direkt in der Zisterne einbauen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Gartenpumpen dieser Art?

Die Pumpe soll ein bis zwei Regner versorgen und sollte einen Druck von 3,5 bis 4 bar aufbauen.
Ein Automatikbetrieb ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich, weil der Schalter für die Pumpe gleich neben dem Schlauchanschluss ist.


----------



## gecko73 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

wie sieht es mit einem hauswasserwerk aus???


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

Hallo

beste Erfahrung !

mfG


----------



## resa51 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

Halo gecko73,

ich weiß nicht wie ein Hauswasserwerk reagiert wenn die Saugleitung leer gelaufen ist.

@Karsten

so eine Pumpe habe ich gerade im Einsatz, wußte aber nicht, dass man die auch abgetaucht nutzen kann. Steht Deine unter Wasser?
Meine saugt halt nicht mehr an wenn die Saugleitung leer ist.


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*



> Einbauform
> 
> Die Baureihe X-AMV kann eingesetzt werden
> 
> ...



die steht bei mir auf dem Grund des Brunnens gleich neben 


...der goldenen Kugel ..... 


mfG


----------



## Padis (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

Hallo Rainer,

ich habe in meiner Zisterne eine ganz normale Tauchpumpe für 38 Euro von denen mit den orangenen Klamotten. Liegt schon 2 Jahre da unten und sie pumpt und pumpt.  Gibt es schon ab 30 Euro bis ..... . Sind relativ Robust und pumpen auch kleines bis 8 mm Durchmesser. Falls die Öffnung zur Zisterne gross genug ist empfehle ich Dir so Eine


----------



## Padis (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

Ich nochmal,

schau mal bitte, so etwa.

http://cgi.ebay.de/B-Ware-TAUCHDRUC...64?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Pumpen&hash=item439fe683ac


----------



## resa51 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

Hallo Padis,

hast du denn auch mal einen Regner an der Pumpe? Nach der Kennlinie zu urteilen kommt ja nicht gerade vie Druck. 
Bei 30 m Schlauchlänge wird der Druck wohl nicht wirklich reichen.


----------



## Padis (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

An meiner Pumpe habe ich einen Regner dran, gut, nicht ganz wie aus der Leitung aber es funktioniert.
Wie gesagt, es ist eine Alternative, günstig und man kann die Pumpe noch anders nutzen.


----------



## Turbo (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

Hallo

Für mich tönt die Problemstellung nach undichtem Rückschlagventil.
Ich würde zuerst einmal das Rückschlagventil austauschen. 
Möglicherweise kannst du dir die ganze Arbeit sparen.


----------



## Turbo (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*



resa51 schrieb:


> Halo gecko73,
> 
> ich weiß nicht wie ein Hauswasserwerk reagiert wenn die Saugleitung leer gelaufen ist.




Das Rückschlagventil ist kurz vor dem Saugkorb angebracht. So das die Saugleitung bei funktionierendem Rückschlagventil immer gefüllt ist.


----------



## resa51 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

Hallo Patrik,

ich werde erst mal das Rückschlagventil tauschen, das hilft vielleicht zunächst. Auf Dauer hätt ich aber lieber eine Pumpe bei der ich mich nicht mehr um das Rückschlagventil kümmern muß.


----------



## Turbo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

Hallo

Genügend Druck wird dir auch eine Bohrlochpumpe bringen. 
http://www.wilo.com/cps/rde/xchg/de-de/layout.xsl/3511.htm

Ich habe ein Hauswasserwerk vorgezogen. Da muss nichts ein und ausgeschaltet werden. 
Wasserhahn auf. Wasser kommt. Wasserhahn zu, Pumpe stellt ab.


----------



## scholzi (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

Hi Leute
@Patrik
auf der Pumpe von deinem Link sitzt ein Flusstronicschalter der die Pumpe automatisch bei
Wasserentnahme einschaltet und auch wieder aus, wenn der Druck erreicht ist.
Mann kann auch Tauchdruckpumpen für Hauswasserversorgung nutzen, nur haben sie keinen Tank 
und gehen sofort an wenn Druckverlust oder Wasserbewegung in der Leitung vorhanden sind.


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*



resa51 schrieb:


> .....
> so eine Pumpe habe ich gerade im Einsatz, wußte aber nicht, dass man die auch abgetaucht nutzen kann. Steht Deine unter Wasser?
> Meine saugt halt nicht mehr an wenn die Saugleitung leer ist.



Hallo

wenn es eine Calpeda X-AMV ist und sie untergetaucht steht 
hat das Rückschlagventil auf die Funktion keinen Einfluss mehr.

nur das Wasser ist etwa 2 Sec.  eher da 

mfG


----------



## resa51 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

Hallo Leute

gute Tpps

Ich werde meine Pumpe mal in die Zisterne bauen. 
Werde zusätzlich noch eine Duchflußkontrolle einbauen, dann läuft die Pumpe an, wenn der Wasserhahn geöffnet wird. Die Teile gibt´s wohl schon für 40 €.

Danke für Eure Tipp´s


----------



## hoboo34 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gartenpumpe - Kaufberatung*

Bei mir war damals ein bzw. mehrere Haarrisse im Schlauch Pumpe-Zisterne die "Luftquelle".


----------

